# Havre des Pas



## Shiva (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm looking hard for a seedling or division of Phrag. Havre des Pas (flavum). Anybody has one for sale, let me know. 

Michel


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2010)

Piping Rock had them, contact Glen Decker; and also J.P. Faust.


----------

